# South African suppliers?



## Barbara Pretoriu

I would like to know if there are any other South Africans registered to this forum. I know of only one supplier of sublimation t shirts and blanks in our
country. I would also like to know if there are any suppliers of pre-printed
plastisol images in my country.


----------



## sonja

Hi
I am looking for a South African supplier / manufacturer of good quality guys and girls blank t's in small quantities. Do you know of anybody other that Barrons or Altitude, do not want to deal with promotional companies.


----------



## ejaz

hello

can u post here adresses from jhb blanks ? 
like : keyrings, pens....

thks


----------



## myripchord

hi guys, any of you know of any blank tee company other than fittees?? is fittees the best ppl to deal with??

would be good to have more options.


----------



## sonja

Hey...check out the discussion board under the topic fellow south africans...there are some leads there! If you can not find the discussion let me know!
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t35844.html
Peace!


----------



## sonja

ejaz said:


> hello
> 
> can u post here adresses from jhb blanks ?
> like : keyrings, pens....
> 
> thks


Try JG Electronics for keyring etc...they also do blank t's but the quality...she's not great...made some t's for my kids and the t's stretched like hectic!


----------



## sonja

myripchord said:


> hi guys, any of you know of any blank tee company other than fittees?? is fittees the best ppl to deal with??
> 
> would be good to have more options.


Dude...thanx for this post...might be your first but you have just solved all my problems!!! trust me fittees might be the best option...i've searched a little high and a little low...shot alot!


----------



## sonja

sonja said:


> Dude...thanx for this post...might be your first but you have just solved all my problems!!! trust me fittees might be the best option...i've searched a little high and a little low...shot alot!


Okay I might have shown too much excitement...have you had any problems with fittees, in terms of quality and so on...?? The ladies fitted tops looks a bit short, is it?


----------



## sonja

You can also try Vic Bay Clothing, you will find the Cape Town outlet under www.tshirts.co.za They have a good colour range in guys standard t's, from 145gsm - 180gsm. You have to order a min of 1000 units if you want it without their neck label, not there yet.
If you do not mind a low gsm you can try Barron Clothing www.barronclothing.co.za
You can get their lower gsm t's without a label. Good luck in contacthing them directly, I can only get hold of re-sellers. The number for them that you find on other webpages no longer works.
www.altitudeclothing.net www.einsteinshirts
These are all companies that mostly supply to promotional companies.
I can not find ladies long sleeve t's...any leads!
Please and peace!


----------



## myripchord

cool to have a reply on this, discussion leads to solutions i hope.

have not had problems with fittees stuff, except that the shirts are on the short side and seems like they flare out to the bottom too much for my liking. i would think that fitted tees would have a longer contemporary body shape, seeing as most ppl in cape town wear their pants on their ***. he he.

have you worked with the vic bay shirts yet?? 

the showbread band shirts arent too bad but again the shirt is too short. dont know who make those shirts as they have their own label sown in.

why dont the cmt's cut according to the norm of say fruit of the loom or any of those brands??


----------



## sonja

myripchord said:


> cool to have a reply on this, discussion leads to solutions i hope.
> 
> have not had problems with fittees stuff, except that the shirts are on the short side and seems like they flare out to the bottom too much for my liking. i would think that fitted tees would have a longer contemporary body shape, seeing as most ppl in cape town wear their pants on their ***. he he.
> 
> have you worked with the vic bay shirts yet??
> 
> the showbread band shirts arent too bad but again the shirt is too short. dont know who make those shirts as they have their own label sown in.
> 
> girls t's can be a lower grammage, because of the fit!
> 
> why dont the cmt's cut according to the norm of say fruit of the loom or any of those brands??


i have worked with vic bay's shirts...145gram and 180gram...i prefer the 180gram, it just gives the shirt a better look and feel...their 145gram is more for promotional shirts and not fashion t's. have not seen their 165gram...i was very happy with the 180gram...

mmm...me, i do not like seems flaring out...so i will just have to go and check the fittees t out...the guys t is a 155gram, that might be why it flares...can not say for sure...

this is soooo frustrating man!!!!!!! just want to get on with starting my brand...


----------



## sonja

Firstier :: Online Business Directory & Internet Service Provider(ISP) - South Africa
this is just a website i've stubbled on to in my searches...
hopefully somebody can find this useful...
there are no websites only tel numbers...but it is a list of clothing manufacturers in SA...
hamba kahle!


----------



## sonja

sonja said:


> Firstier :: Online Business Directory & Internet Service Provider(ISP) - South Africa
> this is just a website i've stubbled on to in my searches...
> hopefully somebody can find this useful...
> there are no websites only tel numbers...but it is a list of clothing manufacturers in SA...
> hamba kahle!


 Firstier :: Online Business Directory & Internet Service Provider(ISP) - South Africa
this link should take you directly to the manufacturing pages


----------



## myripchord

sonja, lets just move this conversation to the fellow south africans page and share info and see what we get. see you over there!


----------



## cee

Hi Sonja, I signed up today on this forum and wonder if you did come right in the end with a reliable supplier for blank's? I am also looking for ladies v-neck / round neck in small quantities... Maybe you have been successful and could give me a lead thanks Claudia


----------



## artography

..and me! If anyone in the western cape area has come up with good quality, fashionable blank tees, please share!! Thanks,
Helene


----------



## mammahen

Hi Helene,

I've just been supplied with preprinted t's for my shop (screenprinted) and the supplier said he gets all his t's from Corporate Cuts. Their prices didn't seem too bad. Just google for their number. If you have other leads in the meantime let me know! I'm in Knysna, and you?

Kirsty


----------



## artography

Hi Kirsty,
Thanks, I will definitely check them out. I also found HANES, now in Cape Town. The T-shirts are well prices, but I have not seen their whole collection, so I don;t know if they have nice fitted ladies tees. 
Are the ones you're getting nice and 'fashionable'?
Thanks again for your help!

Helene


----------



## artography

I started this forum to put T-shirt printers in SA in touch with each other. I have a DTG Viper, but I'm sure many of us run into the same issues.. I think we can all learn from each other. Please join this forum and spread the word!


Forum


----------



## vanmaninc

hello everyone just adding my 2c 

i tried different tshirt company's to supply me but i ended up and stuck with Vic Bay Clothing for heat pressing designs on tshirts 

reasons why are as follows
- the prices are reasonable
- theres no minimum quantities to order
- they offer a delivery service @ a fee (usually get my teez delivered next day)
- my customers prefer the 180g Heavy and 160g Platinum 
- their tees are colour fast so doesnt fade after washing and because my pressed designs last for around 2-4 years its better if the tee itself lasts around the same time.

i did Corporate Cuts but they supply the TCC Label and the tee wasn't very good in terms of long lasting (i dont know if that was just the promo tee but the colour of the tee washed out and it got very stretchy also so instead of black i was left with a dark blue lol 

so advice for those guys starting out and looking 

just because the 180g is heavier it doesnt always make it better 
the 160g from vic bay clothing is combed cotton so it retains it shape and is super soft this is what the surf & retail shops use


----------



## cocoondesign

Hi Fellow South Africans... I see these posts are a bit outdated. I am also looking for good quality local made t-shirts male and female long and short. Anyone out there who can help?


----------



## MeganLittle

Hey. Did you find out anything regarding T-shirts last year? Checking through the posts but they look pretty outdated as you say


----------



## saninsalewala

sonja said:


> Hi
> I am looking for a South African supplier / manufacturer of good quality guys and girls blank t's in small quantities. Do you know of anybody other that Barrons or Altitude, do not want to deal with promotional companies.


Hi
We are suppliers of Plain tshirts and looking for buyers in africa.
our product ranges from 120gsm, 160gsm, 180gsm and 220 gsm Tshirts.
If your genuinely looking for factory outlets/suppliers for Tshirts then do get back
Whatsapp : +971566198861 
Call : +918692008786


----------



## saninsalewala

Hi
We are suppliers of Plain tshirts and looking for buyers in africa.
our product ranges from 120gsm, 160gsm, 180gsm and 220 gsm Tshirts.
If your genuinely looking for factory outlets/suppliers for Tshirts then do get back
Whatsapp : +971566198861 
Call : +918692008786


----------



## LQP

Hi All! 

Anyone left? LOL!

Come on guys, I hope there is some SA blood still pumping in this forum. My family and I just got into this and I'm hoping too, like many of you previously, to make the SA connection for help, motivation and support 

From Cape Town, and based on what I've read and heard before signing up here today Vic Bay is the only option. Thanks for the tip re the Platinum 160g. 

Cheers!


----------



## LQP

Bump. I'm still here fiddling with my equipment hoping to make it "big" lol!

Anyone else in SA, would be nice to chat?!


----------



## drowssap

Well I too want to join but no equipment but looking to connect with fellow south african tshirt dudes and dudettes. been reading / researching for a very very long time. think its time to get my feet wet.
apologies for not being able to add anything worthwhile but just wanted to let you know there are many among us


----------



## LQP

Hi Alridge

Fantastic! Where are you located? 

What are you planning on purchasing?


----------



## drowssap

Hi,
I am in Kuils River, Western Cape

Want to start with a heat press and purchase stock heat transfer designs. Quicker to get going.
Does not seem like anybody in South Africa does stock heat transfer designs.
This is mainly to test the market.

Do you have a location in Cape Town?


----------



## LQP

I am in Plattekloof Glen.

Haven't heard of stock press designs. Do you purchase, print and transfer? I'd be interested in that too.

For now we are just making sure we iron out all issues so that if we get an order we don't waste money or time then. Pun intended.. LOL

PS I'm a registered reseller of Vic Bay clothing so if you need to purchase t-shirts, hoodies, etc let me know (hope that's okay to mention admin).


----------



## LQP

I can't get my message to you, your mailbox is full Aldridge.


----------



## drowssap

just cleared out 2 messages. i think 5 total private messages in on the low side.
if that fails reach me on my private email .. .tx


----------



## Tshirts Steve

Hi Guys, I'm a fellow SA tshirt printing company wanting to get to know other companies in this forum who can fill me in on their printing methods and tshirt suppliers and local tshirt manufacturing and prices.. Our company is stug. Coza. We do DTG printing on hoodies and tshirts.. Our suppliers are fruit of the loom who seem to be better quality than Vic Bay. How about you guys?


----------

